# I think I'd retire after this...



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

NEVER BEFORE SEEN TAKE DOWN IN GRECO-ROMAN WRESTLING - YouTube

How do you top that?


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Posted it months ago btw, its awesome

Called "the flying squirrel"


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

never seen that! awesome


----------



## Zion (Oct 6, 2011)

That is one crazy take down.

Like the fact the the guys trainer just laughs it off.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I texted Mike Grundy the Kaobon wrestling coach about this. His response was 'i'll do it on you if you want?' Think I'll give wrestling a miss for a while!


----------



## ribeika (Jul 23, 2012)

its awesome........


----------

